# Ogólne > Badania >  limfocyty monocyty ...podwyzszone...czy cos sie dzieje?

## Marcin Kulisiewicz

Witam

Przychodzi znowu prpblem który mnie boryka.

Trenuje na siłowni jestem obecnie w stanie tzw wycinki czyli diety niskoweglowodanowej i ciezich treningów . Dochodzi do tego praca dobowa.
Zaniepokiły mnie wyniki::

Leukocyty 5,1 tys/µl 3,8 10,0 N

Erytrocyty 4,9 mln/µl 4,2 6,0 N

Hemoglobina 14,8 g/dl 14,0 18,0 N

Hematokryt 44,50 % 40,00 54,00 N

MCV 91 fl 80 99 N

MCH 30 pg 27 35 N

MCHC 33,3 g/dl 32,0 37,0 N

Płytki krwi 222 tys/µl 140 440 N

RDW-SD 41 fl 35,1 43,9 N

RDW-CV 12 % 11,6 14,8 N

PDW 12 fl 9,0 17,0 N

MPV 11,00 fl 9,0 13,0 N

P-LCR 33,0 % 13,0 43,0 N

PCT 0,2 % 0,2 0,4 N

Neutrofile 1,86 tys/µl 2,50 7,00 L

Limfocyty 2,6 tys/µl 1,00 3,50 N

Monocyty 0,52 tys/µl 0,20 1,00 N

Eozynofile 0,06 tys/µl 0,10 0,50 L

Bazofile 0,0 tys/µl 0,0 0,1 N

Neutrofile 36,6 % 40,0 70,0 L

Limfocyty 52 % 20,0 45,0 H

Monocyty 10,2 % 4,0 12,0 N

Eozynofile 1,2 % 1,0 5,0 N

Bazofile 0,4 % 0,0 2,0 N

OB OB 2 mm/h 2 12 N

Glukoza Glukoza 4,70 mmol/l 3,90 5,50 N

Lipidogram (CHOL, HDL, LDL, TG) Cholesterol całkowity 3,54 mmol/l 3,00 5,00 N

Cholesterol HDL 1,35 mmol/l

Cholesterol LDL 1,90 mmol/l 0,00 3,40 N
Trójglicerydy 0,63 mmol/l

moja nerwicy zaczyna sie odzywac w takich wypadkach. Prosze o pomoc w tym temacie



zrobiłem tez rozmaz:
Rozmaz krwi Gran. pałeczkowat 1 % 1 5N ran.segmentowane 33%40,70 L
Gran. kwasochłonne 1 % 1 5
Limfocyty 55 % 20 45 Monocyty 10 % 3 8



ogólnie czuje sie dobrze . Nie mam infekcji. W zeszłym roku w tym samym czasie ( tez tzw wycinka tkanki tłuszczowej) wyniki były podobne. Prosze o konsultacje mój ni epokój wzrasta wraz z nerwica:/

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Zwykle jeżeli wzrasta poziom limfocytów, to obniża się poziom granulocytów. U Pana można jednak mówić tylko o limfocytozie względnej  i niewielkiej granulopenii (nie stwarza ona żadnego zwiększonego ryzyka infekcji). Takie wyniki nie są niepokojące. To, że nie ma Pan objawów infekcji nie oznaczał, że przeszła ona w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca bezobjawowo. Czasami stres i silny wysiłek fizyczny także mogą powodować względną limfocytozę. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli moge spac spokojnie jakies bialaczki nie wczhodza w gre?

----------

